# Reichen 8GB RAM aus??



## eddietwo (5. Februar 2019)

Hey nutze derzeit einen r5 1600 + rtx 2060 mit 2 x 4 gb 2400 mhz im dual channel.

Mit den FPS bin ich zufrieden.
Spiele r6 siege und BF5.
Fps drops oder Ruckler habe ich keine.

Würden 16 GB Sinn ergeben bzw woran merkt man ob man atm zu wenig Ram hat?

Je mehr deato besser schon klar aber frage mich ob es sein muss in meinem Fall.


----------



## HagenStein87 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Mehr ist besser stimmt nicht...aber dein RAM muss übervoll laufen....weil ich mehr als 9gb brauche bei Mittel bis hoch 2560x1440 bei 100-144 FPS...
Dein Spiel wird sich deinen mageren 8gb anpassen..mehr 16gb ist nicht notwendig beim zocken...sweetspot ist eben 16gb


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Naja, ich sag mal so, wenn du zufrieden bist und keine Probleme hast, lass laufen.
Kannst ja nachschauen oder anzeigen lassen inGame wieviel gebraucht wird.


----------



## matti30 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

für Office und Co. dicke. Für Gaming würde ich schon auf 16GB gehen. Damit bist locker auf der sicheren Seite, auch wenn dir HisN andere Beispiele bringen wird.


----------



## HagenStein87 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Naja, ich sag mal so, wenn du zufrieden bist und keine Probleme hast, lass laufen.
> Kannst ja nachschauen oder anzeigen lassen inGame wieviel gebraucht wird.



Ich sag Mal so....die 8gb sind der Flaschenhals der allerdings nicht so schlimm ausfällt...aber 8gb RAM geht bei mir immer voll ..auch mit einer 1070...


----------



## bastian123f (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

8GB sollten für kleinere PCs gerade noch so reichen. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, wie man die Regler einstellt. Allerdings ist dein RAM auch nicht der schnellste. Vor allem Ryzen reagiert gut auf schnellem RAM. Deswegen habe ich 3200er drin. Manche Ryzens packen aber nur 3000.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Normalerweise reichen 16 GB aus.
Nur 8 GB sind normalerweise zu knapp.

Aber für BF5 könnten sogar auch mehr gut sein.
Dazu mal mein Beitrag hierzu aufsuchen: RAM aufrüsten (Sinnvoll)?


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



eddietwo schrieb:


> Hey nutze derzeit einen r5 1600 + rtx 2060 mit 2 x 4 gb 2400 mhz im dual channel.
> 
> Mit den FPS bin ich zufrieden.
> Spiele r6 siege und BF5.
> ...



Ich habe 32gb und einen zweiten Monitor auf dem mir die ganzen Werte angezeigt werden. bei 95% der Spiele ist die Auslastung nicht höher als 8GB.
Wenn du keine FPS Ruckler merkst, reichen die 8GB aus. Hauptsächlich verhindern die zusätzlichen Speicher"RESERVEN" die FPS Drops. Nur mit Hintergrundanwendungen bin ich bei einer Auslastung von 10-11 GB.
Beim Arbeiten natürlich was ganz anders aber du scheinst ja ausschließlich Zocker zu sein ....
Wenn du keine Nachteile merkst, lass es.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Habe es bei mir auch nur in BF5 gemerkt das der Arbeitsspeicher stark genutzt wird.

Sonst in anderen Spielen liege ich auch so wie von dir beschrieben und der TE spicht BF5 auch an und hier merke ich eindeutig mit nur 16 GB das mein System auslagert, denn es kommt gelegentlich zu leichte Ruckler. Mit den 32 GB was ich gestern testweise verbaut hatte waren diese Ruckler nicht mehr vorhanden. Aber die Mischkonfiguration war nicht gut und hat am ende zu Abstürze geführt.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe es bei mir auch nur in BF5 gemerkt das der Arbeitsspeicher stark genutzt wird.
> Sonst in anderen Spielen liege ich auch so wie von dir beschrieben.



Es scheint so, dass er einen normalen PC hat und Spiele mit normalen Einstellungen spielt.  Dafür reichen 8GB aus besonders wenn er keine Nachteile merkt.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Lese mal sein Beitrag nochmals, da erwähnt er BF5 und BF5 ist sehr System belastend und scheint auch mehr Arbeitsspeicher zu nutzen.
Hatte Gestern da ich auch DXR verwende sogar alles auf Niedrig eingestellt gehabt, die 12,5 GiB wurden im Spiel dennoch gezogen und vom System wurden durch die ganzen Programme die im Hintergrund geladen sind noch mehr an Speicher reserviert. 

Ist aber nur in BF5 der Fall, ansonsten gebe ich dir bei den restlichen Spielen recht.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



eddietwo schrieb:


> Mit den FPS bin ich zufrieden.
> Spiele r6 siege und BF5.
> Fps drops oder Ruckler habe ich keine.





IICARUS schrieb:


> Lese mal sein Beitrag nochmals...



??? Er hat keine Probleme. DXR ist Out of Range ! Darum geht es hier nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Ich habe mit BF5 auch mit 16 GB keine Probleme, dennoch gibt es gelegentlich leichte Ruckler da Ausgelagert wird. Daher... der Begriff zufrieden zu sein ist immer aus der Sicht des Betrachters anzusehen und ist er dies braucht er ja nicht aufzurüsten. Ansonsten habe ich ihm meine Ansicht dazu näher gebracht... braucht er meine Erkenntnisse ist es gut, braucht er sie nicht... mir auch egal, habe sie halt als Info bereit gestellt. 

Keine Ahnung was es da nun wieder groß zu Diskutieren gibt.



Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> ??? Er hat keine Probleme. DXR ist Out of Range ! Darum geht es hier nicht.


Außerdem geht es hier nicht um DXR, da auch ohne BF5 an die 12 GB nutzen tut.

Du scheinst das Spiel nicht zu kennen oder hast es dir im Bereich der Speichernutzung noch nicht angesehen, denn hättest du mein Link besucht hättest du gesehen das mein erster Test wo ich schon über 10 GB kam ohne DXR lief und zusammen mit meinem System hatte ich nur noch 120 MB von 16 GiB  frei und bei diesem Test lief das Spiel nicht lange, denn im weiterem Spielverlauf erhöht sich auch noch die Speichernutzung und dann wird Ausgelagert.

Aber es ist nur in diesem Spiel der Fall, andere Spiele kommen gut mit nur 16 GB zurecht.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Für BfV sollten es unbedingt 16gb sein, mit 8gb läuft es nicht geschmeidig. Lass dir mal per osd Daten einblenden oder per console 
„Perfoverlay.drawgraph 1“ .


----------



## eddietwo (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Dann werde ich mir dennächst mal neuen Ram zulegen.
Aber geschmeidig läuft ea ohne Probleme.

Zu schäden kann zu wenig ram nicht führen?


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Nein, wenn der Speicher ausgeht wird auf die Festplatte ausgelagert und dann wird die Festplatte zum Flaschenhals.
Dann kann es passieren das während des Spiels gelegentlich zum stocken kommen kann.

Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich bereits seit 2 Jahren 16 GB verbaut.
Bisher bin ich immer gut ausgekommen. Nur habe ich nun festgestellt das BF5 gelegentlich kurz Stockt und mittels OSD habe ich sogar bis zu 12,5 GiB anliegen gehabt. Freier Speicher ist dann auch komplett aufgebraucht da der Rest von System bereits reserviert wird. Das ist aber nur in diesem Spiel der Fall, mit andere Spiele reichen 16 GiB dicke aus.

Hier mal ein OSD mit 16 GiB Arbeitsspeicher.
In diesem Fall läuft kein DXR.

*Setting.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Im Spiel mit 16 GB.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*IDLE ohne das Spiel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



eddietwo schrieb:


> Hey nutze derzeit einen r5 1600 + rtx 2060 mit 2 x 4 gb 2400 mhz im dual channel.
> 
> Mit den FPS bin ich zufrieden.
> Spiele r6 siege und BF5.
> ...


Wenn du zufrieden bist, ist doch alles in Ordnung oder? Zu wenig RAM macht sich in Nachladerucklern bemerkbar und auch in längeren Ladezeiten, was wegen fehlender Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aber nicht auffallen kann.


----------



## NatokWa (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Ich finde es doch immer wieder Geil wie Leutz die selbst 32GB-RAM in der Sig. stehen haben recht hartnäckig behaupten das 8GB für ALLES reichen (Solange man keine Nachteile merkt) . WENN das wirklich reicht und 16GB schon übetrieben sein sollen : WARUM zum Teufel habt ihr SELBST dann 32GB verbaut ? Nur zum Bossen oder weil es eben DOCH nicht reicht . 

Ich kann z.B. noch ein weiteres Spiel nennen bei dem 16GB schon verdammt knapp sind : Star Citizen . Ich hab schon ne Speicherauslastung von (Insgesammt inkl. Hintergrund/System) 26GB gehabt . Mit 16 GB würde da ausgelagert werden wie blöd wo es dann auch arg drauf ankommt was da für eine PLatte dran hängt zu diesem Zweck ... isset ne alte HDD is schluß mit Lustig , isset ne NVMe merkt man kaum was .....

MEINE Meinung : Durchschnittszocker sollten 16GB haben , nicht mehr und nicht weniger , und das gilt MOMENTAN und für Durchschnittler welche meist FullHD als Monitor haben und diesen nicht mal voll ausfahren . Wer es jedoch wirklich ernst meint und 1440p oder 4K haben will kommt langsam aber sicher um den Sprung auf 32GB nicht mehr drum rum .


----------



## XT1024 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Sonst kommt in jeder verdammten Zusammenstellung 3x "Zukunftssicherheit" vor.  8 GB ist ein Stand von ~2011!
OK, 2400er RAM _gefühlt_ auch also würde selbst ich über einen kompletten Tausch nachdenken.



eddietwo schrieb:


> bzw woran merkt man ob man atm zu wenig Ram hat?


Die Auslastung anzusehen war wohl zu abwegig. 





HagenStein87 schrieb:


> ...aber dein RAM muss übervoll laufen....weil ich mehr als 9gb brauche (...)


Und auch 2019 gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen genutztem und benötigtem RAM?


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich habe mit BF5 auch mit 16 GB keine Probleme, dennoch gibt es gelegentlich leichte Ruckler da Ausgelagert wird. Daher... der Begriff zufrieden zu sein ist immer aus der Sicht des Betrachters anzusehen und ist er dies braucht er ja nicht aufzurüsten. Ansonsten habe ich ihm meine Ansicht dazu näher gebracht... braucht er meine Erkenntnisse ist es gut, braucht er sie nicht... mir auch egal, habe sie halt als Info bereit gestellt.
> 
> Keine Ahnung was es da nun wieder groß zu Diskutieren gibt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe es im Singleplayer durchgespielt. Nutze 4K mit 60Hz und hatte zwar mehr als 8GB ausgelastet aber meist nicht viel und dies habe ich auf 4K und viele Hintergrundprozesse geschrieben. Über 10Gb wäre mir deutlich aufgefallen


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Tja was soll ich dazu sagen, meine Bilder sagen über meinem System was anders aus.
Aber muss jeder für sich feststellen...


----------



## eddietwo (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Also kurzes Update auch von mir...

Sobald ich die Renderskalierung etwas hochschraube kommt es alle paar Minuten zu einem kleinen Ruckler.
Nichts was das Spiel unspielbar macht aber man merkt es.

Da lagert er wohl zu viel aus auf die Auslagerungsdatei und diese ist einfach zu langsam gehe ich davon aus.

Also mit dem nächsten Gehalt kommt neuer RAM her.
Bis dahin muss ich eben damit Leben...

4x4 läuft auch im Dual channel oder?
Oder sind 2 x 8 besser bzw jemand eine Empfehlung für mein System?


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



eddietwo schrieb:


> Also kurzes Update auch von mir...
> 
> Sobald ich die Renderskalierung etwas hochschraube kommt es alle paar Minuten zu einem kleinen Ruckler.
> Nichts was das Spiel unspielbar macht aber man merkt es.
> ...


So ist es bei mir auch, denn mit den 16 GiB wäre es schon spielbar, nur kommen halt gelegentlich wie bei dir diese Ruckler.
In meinem Fall habe ich klar ersehen können das mein System auslagert und ich im Spiel alleine schon bis zu 12,5 GiB genutzt wird. Ich habe dann auch noch einiges was im Hintergrund geladen ist und zwar nicht läuft aber dennoch wird für diese Prozesse Speicher reserviert. Sieht man auch sehr gut das diese zwar im Task keine Prozessorleistung beanspruchen  jedoch schon Speicherplatz und das rappelt sind halt ein wenig.

Bei 2x 8 müssen diese in den richtigen Slot gesteckt sein damit sie in Dual Channel laufen.
Bei 4x Arbeitsspeicher werden alle Slots belegt sein so das alle im Dual Channel laufen.

Mische ist manchmal ein Problem da die Hersteller immer alles mögliche an Chips verbauen.
Kann daher gut laufen... muss es aber nicht. Zudem läuft es manchmal mit Vollbestückung nicht immer Problemlos.

Hatte Gestern auch zwei Riegel neu dazu bestellt um meine 16 GiB zu erweitern. Hatte sogar die selben erneut gekauft.
Dennoch war das alte Set Dual Rank und die neuen waren Singel Rank. Das ganze lief am ende doch nicht gut zusammen, so das ich die neuen wieder zurück gesendet habe und mir 2x 16 GB neu bestellt habe. Dann werde ich meine alten damit auch ersetzen. Zuvor kann ich ja erneut versuchen wie die neuen mit meinen alten zusammen laufen, aber habe die neuen jetzt mit dem Gedanken bestellt die alte damit zu ersetzen, so dass falls es nicht mit den alten zusammen laufen sollte es egal ist da ich mir nun 32 GiB neu bestellt habe und die alten nicht mit weiter verbaut sein müssen.


----------



## bastian123f (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Ich würde die 2x4 verkaufen und dann 2x8er holen mit 3200MHz. Wenn 3200 nicht läuft, dann kannst du ja eins runter stellen. So hättest du aber auf jeden Fall mehr RAM, der auch schneller ist.


----------



## eddietwo (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Würde dieser hier Sinn machen oder nur optik und kann nix.

G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB DDR4 16GTZR Kit 3000 CL15: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## IICARUS (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Sind gute Speicher kannst nehmen. 
Die habe zwar nur 3000MHz, aber reichen auch aus.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Meine die ich zur Zeit verbaut habe bekomme ich auch auf 3200 MHz ans laufen.
Dabei muss ich noch nicht mal was anpassen.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Richtig, stimmt schon.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich finde es doch immer wieder Geil wie Leutz die selbst 32GB-RAM in der Sig. stehen haben recht hartnäckig behaupten das 8GB für ALLES reichen (Solange man keine Nachteile merkt) . WENN das wirklich reicht und 16GB schon übetrieben sein sollen : WARUM zum Teufel habt ihr SELBST dann 32GB verbaut ? Nur zum Bossen oder weil es eben DOCH nicht reicht .


Ersteres hat hier wohl kaum jemand in der Form behauptet. Es kommt mämlich auf zwei wesentliche Dinge an:
1. Die persönlichen Anforderungen an den PC.
2. Die eigene Wahrnehmung und der eigene Anspruch an die Leistung des Rechners.

Wenn also jemand sagt, sein Rechner sei für seine Ansprüche ausreichend, was der TE getan hat, was bringt es ihm dann, wenn ich ihm meine Anforderungen und Ansprüche aufzwinge?


----------



## Fox2010 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

@IICarus Ich sehe bei dir 3440x1440 dann kann es auch sein das vielleicht deshalb mehr Ram genutzt wird?

Aber ich stimme auch zu 8GB sind das absolute Minimum und eher der stand von 2014, mehr hatte ich auch nicht bis vor 2 Wochen im PC, aber mit dem Ryzen würde ich auch auf 16GB gehen, zumal der Ram auch nicht gerade flott ist mit den 2400MHZ,, da würde ich schon 3000-3200er nehmen.

Die gibt es ja schon für 89,90Euro wie den:  *16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit*. Sofern man nicht dieses Jahr vorhat wieder ein neues System zu Kaufen würde ich mir den genannten Ram holen sofern das Geld nicht so locker sitzt für bessere Kits, der ist auch absolut ausreichend.

Den alten kann man ja noch verkaufen mit glück zahlt man dann nur 50-60Euro drauf für die 16GB.
PS: Wer auf das BlingBling steht kann sich auch den teuren mit LEDs holen, ich würde mir den Aufpreis von 60Euro aber Sparen.


----------



## markus1612 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



Fox2010 schrieb:


> @IICarus Ich sehe bei dir 3440x1440 dann kann es auch sein das vielleicht deshalb mehr Ram genutzt wird?
> 
> Aber ich stimme auch zu 8GB sind das absolute Minimum und eher der stand von 2014, mehr hatte ich auch nicht bis vor 2 Wochen im PC, aber mit dem Ryzen würde ich auch auf 16GB gehen, zumal der Ram auch nicht gerade flott ist mit den 2400MHZ,, da würde ich schon 3000-3200er nehmen.
> 
> ...



Im RAM wird nichts gespeichert, was von der Auflösung abhängt.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Nein ist alles gut, hatte da ein Denkfehler.

Bei mir ist ein großer Teil immer als Standby reserviert gewesen  und bin davon ausgegangen das der Speicher ausgeht.
Habe mich jetzt aber besser erkundigt und dieser Bereich wird von Windows nur reserviert sollte davon irgendwann dann doch was laufen. Davon wird aber auch wieder Speicher freigegeben sobald der anderweitig  verwendet werden soll.


----------



## eddietwo (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

Also ich habe in Battlefield 5 auf Eroberung alle 2 Minuten einen Miniruckler.
Das liegt dann an den nur 8 GB RAM?!

Mit 16 GB sollte dies dann doch weg sein oder?

Aber Schaden kann das echt nicht wenn ich derzeit mit 8gb spiele und ruckler habe?
Im Bezug auf Hardware


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*

8 GB sind eindeutig zu wenig.

Hier nochmals die Bilder:


IICARUS schrieb:


> *Im Spiel mit 16 GB.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf den Bilder kannst du sehen das 10 GB vom System inkl. dem Spiel genutzt werden.
In diesem Fall würden deine 8 GB schon bereits ausgegangen sein und dein System muss auch bereits schon auf die Festplatte auslagern, was zum Flaschenhals führt.

In diesem Fall kam ich sogar auf 12,5 GB.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 16 GB habe ich da noch 3,5 GB frei. Ich hatte diese 3,5 GB, bzw. zuvor die 6,1 GB als StandBy stehen und da dachte ich das mein Speicher auch ausgegangen wäre. Habe mich jetzt aber besser erkundigt und dieser Bereich wird vom System für andere Prozesse bereits reserviert sollten sie aufgerufen werden, damit es schneller abgearbeitet werden kann. Davon wird aber Speicher weggegeben sollte doch wie in meinem Fall Speicher benötigt. Bei dir ist da aber bereits mit 8 GB nichts mehr vorhanden da du kein Speicher mehr da hast.

Die 16 GB reichen daher vollkommen aus, auch wenn 3,5 GB wie in meinem Fall an Reserven schon etwas knapp sind.
In meinem Fall werde ich daher trotzdem noch auf 32 GB aufrüsten, dann habe ich für die Zukunft immer genug Speicher, da genug Speicher zu haben nicht schaden tut.

Daher solltest du schon auf 16 GB aufrüsten und ja deine Ruckler können vom Auslagern auf die Festplatte kommen.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hier nochmals die Bilder:


Ist ja alles schön und gut, nur leider kannst du davon nicht genau ableiten, wieviel RAM wirklich nötig ist. Das hängt vom jeweiligen Spiel ab und von der Speicherverwaltung von Windows. Die BF1 Beta hatte auf meinem Rechner nach einigen Spielen 16GB in Beschlag genommen, mein Bekannter, der damals 8GB verbaut hatte, konnte nach seiner Aussage problemlos spielen.



eddietwo schrieb:


> Also ich habe in Battlefield 5 auf Eroberung alle 2 Minuten einen Miniruckler.
> Das liegt dann an den nur 8 GB RAM?!


Ist möglich (und auch wahrscheinlich), könnte aber auch an einer anderen Software liegen, die im Hintergrund läuft oder irgendein Windows Dienst (z.B. Telemetrie oder Windows Update).



eddietwo schrieb:


> Mit 16 GB sollte dies dann doch weg sein oder?


Vielleicht. 



eddietwo schrieb:


> Aber Schaden kann das echt nicht wenn ich derzeit mit 8gb spiele und ruckler habe?
> Im Bezug auf Hardware


Du machst grundsätzlich nichts falsch, wenn du einen Spielerechner mit 16GB RAM bestückst - das ist vernünftig.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut, nur leider kannst du davon nicht genau ableiten, wieviel RAM wirklich nötig ist. Das hängt vom jeweiligen Spiel ab und von der Speicherverwaltung von Windows. Die BF1 Beta hatte auf meinem Rechner nach einigen Spielen 16GB in Beschlag genommen, mein Bekannter, der damals 8GB verbaut hatte, konnte nach seiner Aussage problemlos spielen.


In meinem Bilder kann ich sehr wohl sehen wie viel Arbeitsspeicher insgesamt genutzt wird und so kann es jeder auch machen! TE hat die 8 GB bereits verbaut und nutzt er vom AB das OSD kann es sehr gut selbes schauen ob es in seinem Fall ausreicht oder noch Speicher nachrüsten muss. Dazu braucht er uns hier im Forum nicht fragen, da er sich die Frage durch nachschauen bei sich selbst beantworten kann. 

Und nochmal, es kann sich von System zu System immer etwas ändern, da wir zum einen andere Settings und Hardware fahren und jeder mal mehr oder auch weniger im Hintergrund mit am laufen haben kann.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



IICARUS schrieb:


> In meinem Bilder kann ich sehr wohl sehen wie viel Arbeitsspeicher insgesamt genutzt wird [...]


Ja sicher, "Auslastung" ist aber nicht mit "zwingend notwendig" gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Gary94 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Reichen 8GB Ram aus??*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, "Auslastung" ist aber nicht mit "zwingend notwendig" gleichzusetzen.


 
+

Habe oft das Gefühl, dass viele denken ein System mit 16 GB memory welches Software ausführt die sich möglicherweise 12 GB commited dann unmöglich mit nur 8 GB system memory klar kommt. 
Stimmt oft halt nicht, Software nutzt eben so viel memory wie es bekommen kann und wenn es nur 8 GB sind, muss die Software eben damit klar kommen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Februar 2019)

Stimmt, habe ich mal ausgetestet jetzt mit nur 8 GB verbautem Ram und es reicht dennoch.
BF5 hat im Spiel nur an die 7 GB Ram Nutzung angezeigt. Scheint so das mit weniger verbauter Ram das System auch weniger nutzt.
Ich hatte sonst alles noch so vorbestimmt und nichts umgestellt.

In diesen Sinn.. muss jeder für sich raus finden ob 8 GB ausreichen, denn die 12,5 GB wurden bei mir auch erst genutzt als ich 32 GB verbaut hatte.
Mit 16 GB liege ich bei etwa 10 GB. Ist etwas verwirrend das ganze.

Ich für mein Teil werde auf 32 GB setzen und muss mir dann keine Gedanken mehr machen, da ich damit normal schon 16 GB zu viel habe.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit 16 GB liege ich bei etwa 10 GB. Ist etwas verwirrend das ganze.


Ja, das Windows Speichermanagement ist von außen betrachtet nicht vollends verständlich. Messungen der PCGH haben schon 2016 bestätigt, als 8GB RAM noch weit verbreitet war, dass 16GB zu glatteren Frame Times führen können, obwohl ein Spiel selbst nicht mal annähernd so viel Speicher belegte.


----------



## eddietwo (8. Februar 2019)

Kumpel könnte mir 2 x 4GB LPX 2666 MHaz c16 leihen.
Sind die Hersteller untereinander kompatibel?

Der bessere Ram passt sich dem.schlechteren an oder??


----------



## IICARUS (8. Februar 2019)

Hatte letztens sogar das selbe Modell nochmals nach 2 Jahre erneut gekauft.

System  ist ohne Probleme gestartet. Dennoch hatte ich während BF5 1x ein Bluescreen und im weiterem Verlauf bin ich aus vier Spielrunden jedenfalls nach etwa 10-20 min aufs Desktop raus geflogen. Die alten hatte ich im Jahr 2016 als Dual Rank bekommen und die neuen waren Singel Rank. Arbeitsspeicher können sogar vom selben Modell nach einiger Zeit unterschiedliche Chip verbaut haben. Denn Hersteller verbauen alles mögliche an Chips was sie gerade da haben oder bekommen.

In diesem Sinn... es kann laufen, es kann aber auch gut sein das sie nicht gut zusammen arbeiten.
In meinem Fall habe ich das Set mit den zwei neuen Speicher wieder zurück gesendet um mir andere kaufen zu können und auch meine alten Speicher hiermit zu ersetzten.


----------



## eddietwo (8. Februar 2019)

Dann verkaufe ich die 8Gab von mir und nehme direkt eim neues 16GB kit.

Sicher ist sicher 

Wenn ich einen 16GB riegel habe.
Ist das egal.wo ich den einstecke?
Theoretisch ja oder


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Februar 2019)

eddietwo schrieb:


> Dann verkaufe ich die 8Gab von mir und nehme direkt eim neues 16GB kit.
> 
> Sicher ist sicher
> 
> ...


Nein, schaue dazu am besten im Handbuch von deinem Mainboard nach.
Damit dein Ryzen Dual Channel nutzen kann, solltest du zwei Module verwenden. Also am besten 2x8GB oder 2x16GB kaufen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Februar 2019)

Kauf dir ein Set mit 2x 8 GB damit du Dual Channel bekommst und dann musst halt im Handbuch schauen wo sie eingesteckt werden.
Normalerweise ist es der 2 und 4 Slot. Kann sich aber je nach Board wieder ändern.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (8. Februar 2019)

Damals in der Szene und in der Prozessorarchitektur und im Netz gilt Folgendes:

L1,L2,L3 Caches, dann erst RAM, danach erst Massenspeicher wie SSD.

Ich war bei The Silents und in Aalborg Denmark war ich der Taktzyklenoptimierer für Pinball Dreams. Ich saß monatelang mit fettesten Büchern nur auf Toilette. Mein Stiefvater aus der Druck & Papier Branche sagte, der kleine Junge hat hier dünnste Seiten 1.200 Seiten Programmierung am Frühstückstisch.

Es ist ganz einfach, nur die Streams knallen in die Pipelines der CPU, Blitter & Copper, im RAM lagern hauptsächlich Bibliotheken für Windos oder Linux oder Unix. Schnelle Grafik kriegt man nur mit Downtown Streams durch die Pipelines der CPU against scrollfreies Ruckeln.

Man braucht für schnellen Streamcode nicht viel RAM. Für Texturen der Figuren auf dem Schirm auch nicht massig RAM, weil RAM ist megalangsam. Mit massig RAM kannste Solitair binär und Zehnerpotenz oft laden.


8.16 MHz CPU, Blitter und Copper, Horizontal- and Vertical Blank Interrupt, Pinball Dreams against scrollfreies ruckeln: YouTube

Ich habe selbst 8GB RAM auf ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 mit I7-3770K. Ich habe seit drei Wochen im Karton Z390 Extreme 4 mit I9-9900k und 16 GB und einer 970er 512GB SSD Pro M.2 für knapp 1000 Euro hier. Ich hatte noch kein Bock, die neuen Sachen einzubauen, aber ich habe die da.


----------



## enux (13. Februar 2019)

Auf der einen Seite kann man fast nicht zu viel RAM haben. Auf der anderen Seite sind, *wenn es rein um Spiele geht*, 32GB derzeit sicher übertrieben.

In meinem letzten PC mit i5 6500 habe ich es fast bereut, das Geld für 16 GB ausgegeben zu haben. Denn gebraucht habe ich das nicht. Im neuen PC wurden es dann aber sogar 32GB, und zwar aus drei Gründen:

- Ich benutze virtual box / vmware
- Ich möchte den neuen PC lange benutzen und keinen RAM nachkaufen
- Ich wollte dual ranked Module haben

Punkt drei ist dabei entscheidend, denn dual ranked Module findet man kaum noch unter 16GB.

Ansonsten kann man, wenn man nicht einfach fürs gute Gewissen Geld für RAM ausgeben will, einfach feststellen, ob die Kiste wie blöd auslagern muss. Falls nicht, dann das Geld lieber für den nächsten PC zur Seite legen


----------



## sethdiabolos (20. Februar 2019)

Ist ja auch immer eine Frage der verwendeten Settings. In einigen Games konnte ich RAM-Last von fast 20GB messen, dann aber in UHD und maximalen Settings, in WQHD ging es dann auf 12-14GB runter und in 1080p lag meistens um die 8GB an. Ein paar aktuelle Games kann man in dem Video hier sehen und BF V macht in 1080p auch schon gerne 13GB und mehr voll.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AKbDUbr1xWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HisN (20. Februar 2019)

enux schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite kann man fast nicht zu viel RAM haben. Auf der anderen Seite sind, *wenn es rein um Spiele geht*, 32GB derzeit sicher übertrieben.



Die letzten beiden Games, die ich gezockt habe .... laufen bestimmt auch mit 16GB, aber man schaue auf die Zahlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ssehe da ja schon seit Jahren einen Trend. 
Und wie schon in den letzten 30 Jahren wird irgendwann der Zeitpunkt gekommen sein, an dem man seine Augen nicht mehr davor verschließen kann^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Februar 2019)

Mitterweile bekommt man 32GB ram für unter 200€ und 64GB Ram für unter 400€. Wer da noch 16 GB für 200€+ kauft ist selbst schuld (Meine B-Die Module sind aus heutiger Sicht auch ein Fehlkauf).


----------

